# Lentes para Daltonismo



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2017)

*¿Cómo funcionan las lentes?*

La propuesta de EnChroma es tan sencilla que puede parecer evidente, pero hasta hace muy poco no disponíamos de tecnología capaz de implementarla a precios asequibles. *Las lentes de EnChroma filtran las frecuencias de color que hay entre el rojo y el verde* (también las que hay entre el azul y el verde). De esta forma, los usuarios solo pueden ver o las frecuencias 'muy verdes' o las frecuencias 'muy rojas' sin que las rojiverdes les confundan.


----------

